# French Style Mussels & Shrimp



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks wonderful!


What makes you say French?


Btw, did you know that tomatoes are from the New World, Americas?


I read some of the meals some of the Popes ate before tomatoes. Interesting stuff.


Recipe?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I say French cause it’s made with white wine instead if plum tomatoes.

No, I didn’t know that about tomatoes.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

But theres no ‘R’ in June.


Just kidding


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Those aren't the same mussels we used to risk our lives for. We got them from the drained rice canals ( irrigation canals ). The mud would be nearly knee deep. I've never eaten those.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

When I make this dish I use some tomato and some white wine and fresh garlic.
I heat up a few tbls of good olive oil in a large heavy pan.
I then add some fresh chopped garlic and crushed red pepper flakes to the oil and cook for about 30 seconds. 
I then add a 14oz can of San Marzano chopped/diced tomatoes and about a cup of good drinking white wine. A good pinch of salt and some freshly ground black pepper added as well.
I let that simmer for a few minutes. Just a few.
I then add the mussels. Not to many at once. I remove them as they open, keeping them warm until all the mussels are open and done.
When all are open and done I return them to the pan with all the lovely remaining pan juices. 

Serve the mussels and sauce over the linguine with a generous sprinkle of fresh chopped Italian parsley. Have crusty, warm, buttered bread for dipping.

Most chefs like to put the mussels and linguine together with the pan juices and this is a very good idea. Not a requirement and requires a very large pan/vessel. The linguine will drink up some sauce and add to its flavor. Its a chef thing and a good thing.
The crusty french or Italian bread is a requirement. 

Note: When boiling pasta, it is very important to use salted water. Water as salty as sea water. It really makes a difference in your final outcome.
Never add oil to pasta water. 
I always reserve about 1/2 cup or more of pasta water for loosening of sauces, making sauces and to keep pasta from sticking to itself if held over to keep warm.

This is one of my favorite dinners.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV, that’s the way I usually make them as well with plum tomatoes.
San Mariano is very good tomatoes.
I usually throw a handful of shrimp in with the mussels at the last 
minute. It’s a favorite around here too.
Served with a little garlic bread to mop up the juices.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Niki, I see you asked for the recipe...I made this up after having it at
from a restaurant here on LI. It was so good...


I thickened it with some planko breadcrumbs to give it some body...
Anyhow, here is what I did.

Sauté 3 or 4 cloves of garlic in a bit of olive oil
Then put in about 3/4 cup white wine...and simmer
for a few minutes ...then put in about 3/4 cup chicken
broth...then add the mussels with fresh Italian parsley,
fresh basil, Italian seasoning, salt & pepper...

Then add about 2 tablespoons planko breadcrumbs to thicken
it a bit...Throw in a handful shrimp (optional) at the 
last minute before putting it on the linguini - add about
3 tablespoons unsalted butter to make it richer.

Note: I was out of dry white wine, so I substituted Martini & Rossi dry vermouth.
It was pretty damn good!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> JV, that’s the way I usually make them as well with plum tomatoes.
> San Mariano is very good tomatoes.
> I usually throw a handful of shrimp in with the mussels at the last
> minute. It’s a favorite around here too.
> Served with a little garlic bread to mop up the juices.



What are you using for such great photos? Your cell?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I use my i-pad.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> JV, that’s the way I usually make them as well with plum tomatoes.
> San Mariano is very good tomatoes.
> I usually throw a handful of shrimp in with the mussels at the last
> minute. It’s a favorite around here too.
> Served with a little garlic bread to mop up the juices.


Beautiful job! Looks fantastic and I'm sure it was!



Nik333 said:


> What are you using for such great photos? Your cell?


I know you are not asking me, but I had to chime in.
I post food pictures on another site.
I use my phone. Best camera I have ever used. Easy too!

I have the iphone and my wife has the Google phone. Her phone takes even better pictures.


----------

